# Dove Chapel, Sussex Feb. 2015



## DiggerDen (Mar 2, 2015)

'Dove Chapel' was built in 1875 and is part of a complex of buildings that was once an orphanage dedicated to St Michael which opened in 1869. Later became part of St Joseph's Seminary.

Very peaceful with the sound of many cooing doves inside. Visited with my son and Dave. 








First view of Dove Chapel.







Jihadi Dave under cover.












The doves from above!






Reflective granite columns a la DiggerDen.






Lovely columns a la Dave.






Sunlight spilling in through the rotunda.






Engravings on granite columns.











Shedding the layers.






Up rickety steps to tower. Beautiful leaded windows.






Colourful past.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2015)

Blimey, lots of gothic horrors being posted at the moment. 

That's a nice one, love the windows. Cheers digger.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice place this, glad you got there and with a shot of the doves....its all very John Woo in that respect


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice one, loving those marble columns! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2015)

They're probably not marble, they're more likely to be polished red granite. Very common in victorian architecture.


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 3, 2015)

Love that window shot. Was not tempted get climb in this place, all a bit rickety.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like the birds have taken over!Still some great shots and really nice windows.


----------



## Dugie (Mar 5, 2015)

Some nice glass still inside which I love in churches. This place looks a decent size. Thanks for posting your shots.

Dugie


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 7, 2015)

Those cooing doves may signify peace but they do little to ward off the terrors which lay beyond this particular portal


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 7, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> Those cooing doves may signify peace but they do little to ward off the terrors which lay beyond this particular portal



The 'terrors beyond' provided a much noisier 'cat and mice' scenario which I enjoyed immensely


----------



## chubs (May 25, 2015)

that sepia shot reminds me a bit of the Cane Hill chapel. 
these are cool, nice one.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 28, 2015)

krela said:


> They're probably not marble, they're more likely to be polished red granite. Very common in victorian architecture.



Correct and they are very nice examples of this form.


----------



## night crawler (May 28, 2015)

Sad to see them like this but no doubt the consevation trust can't look after all of them


----------

